# 365XL with a Romeo, best IWB holster.



## rbdjr (Apr 25, 2015)

What are the recommendations for a cheap and expensive (or just the best available) choice for CC IWB holster?


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

I have this Cruiser ROR IWB from Wright Leather Works ..
Super quality .. "You have to wait 5 to 7 weeks though" they make as you order ..
Cruiser® ROR Reflex-Optics-Ready IWB Clip Holster


----------



## BoBo522 (Jun 18, 2021)

If you don't mind Kydex, take a look at the Desantis Pegasus slim-tuk: 









SLIM-TUK


Desantis Holster is an online store for inside the waistband holsters, pistol holsters, Taurus, pistol, pancake holsters, holsters for springfield XD, walther, handgun, GLOCK IWB, GLOCK 22 and leather holsters for 1911.




www.desantisholster.com





Not a bad little holster for $40.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Most of these holster are fine but the belt clip are not trustworthy.
I've attached an UltiClip on my IWB 9 Shield Kydex holster super secure.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I always liked Comptac holsters. Back when I carried IWB, they were all I ever used. Take a look at them.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

There are many styles of IWB as we know. The Comptac as you suggested are the type I don't use because the belt clips seem doubtful and I'd have to change both of them to Ulticlip.
That type of holster reminds of a having to put it on with and have to deal with a pair of "suspenders."


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

The best is a Tier One Concealment


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mur.cap said:


> There are many styles of IWB as we know. The Comptac as you suggested are the type I don't use because the belt clips seem doubtful and I'd have to change both of them to Ulticlip.
> That type of holster reminds of a having to put it on with and have to deal with a pair of "suspenders."


Back when I had my Comptac, the slip was stuck on the holster. I believe they changed to the Infidel model a few years later, that had the clip replicable (if need be) - instead of being glues on the holster. But, I never had an issue with the clip on my belt the 3 years I used the holster to carry a Beretta 92 IWB. 

If I remember right, I once had one for a Beretta M9A1, and an Hk P2000 as well. 

I no longer carry IWB anymore, though.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

I only had to carry IWB because I have a CTC Green Laser Grip Sight on the pistol and couldn't get a holster for it. Finally, Gun Guys has a MTR holster for it.
Later a Kydex IWB to which I added the Ulticlip. I used to carry at five o'clock but I stopped since I don't cover with a shirt. I don't appendix carry.


----------

